# R34 V-Spec II Nur R1 info



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Does such a car "exist".
If it does [I'm sure it does], can somebody please post engine spec for me.
I'm thinking its circa 500bhp with N1 Turbo's and strengthened engine.
Have seen one with R1 labelling on the cam covers. Want to know if it was an "off the shelf" item 

Thanks muchly

Edit: Got a pic ...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

It's a Nur that's had the Nismo R1 engine package fitted.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow so you can buy a Nismo R1 engine 480ps for 8.5 grand.... or you could have a Mine's complete engine 550ps for the same money...

How much is a bog standard new engine?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thats what I wanted to hear, thanks Bean.

GTRSTILL, didn't make myself totally clear. Wanted to know if you could get it new out of the factory with the R1 engine already installed.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Think this car is still for sale at Zele, going to try and check it out at the weekend. Depends if I can get down there with a Japanese speaker...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Spec sheet says S-Tune suspension, which should suit you.
AP Racing brakes but I think turquoise would work better


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Bajie said:


> Spec sheet says S-Tune suspension, which should suit you.
> Can't make out anything on the brakes but I think turquoise would work


Can you post the link ?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Zele

Its on the Zele site.
Go to stock list and its the 9th car down, Black V-Spec II Nur


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks - I'd just found it

For that kind of cash though I'd go for this ...
http://www.carsfactory.co.jp/stock/gt001.html


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Spec translation


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I'm being dumb now....but which one ?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Bean said:


> Thanks - I'd just found it
> 
> For that kind of cash though I'd go for this ...
> http://www.carsfactory.co.jp/stock/gt001.html


what so good about that one?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Black V-Spec II Nur

BNR34 Y34017

Excuse this sad copy/paste effort of spec


No. Y34017 BNR34 
”NŽ® •½¬14”NŽ® 
ŽÔ‘ÌF ƒuƒ‰ƒbƒN 
ƒOƒŒ�[ƒh V-SpecII Nur 
‘–�s‹——£ 50,000km 
ŽÔŒŸŠúŠÔ •½¬19”N3ŒŽ
�iƒŠƒTƒCƒNƒ‹—¿‹à
�@�@�@—a‘õ�Ï�^•Ê“r�j 
ŽÔ—¼‰¿Ši 637.1–œ‰~
�@[668.9–œ‰~�iÅ�ž�j]
�iˆÏ‘õ”Ì”„ŽÔ—¼�j 
”õ�l �C•œ—ð–³‚µ
VŽÔ•Û�Ø�‘ 
ƒRƒ�ƒ“ƒg NISMO R1ƒGƒ“ƒWƒ“
NISMO R-tuneƒGƒAƒNƒŠƒ_ƒNƒg
NISMO ƒCƒ“ƒŒƒbƒgƒpƒCƒv
NISMO NE-1ƒ}ƒtƒ‰�[
NISMO ƒIƒCƒ‹ƒZƒpƒŒ�[ƒ^�[
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NISMOƒGƒAƒ�
NISMO S-tuneƒTƒXƒyƒ“ƒVƒ‡ƒ“
NISMO ƒT�[ƒLƒbƒgƒŠƒ“ƒN
NISMO ƒTƒXƒyƒ“ƒVƒ‡ƒ“ƒŠƒ“ƒN
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NISMO ƒ‰ƒWƒG�[ƒ^�[
NISMO ƒCƒ“ƒ^�[ƒN�[ƒ‰�[
NISMO ƒIƒCƒ‹ƒN�[ƒ‰�[
�ƒ³OPƒIƒCƒ‹ƒN�[ƒ‰�[ƒ_ƒNƒg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NISMO MFD2
M-Spec—pƒXƒeƒAƒŠƒ“ƒO
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AP 6PotƒuƒŒ�[ƒL
BBS RGR 18AW 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
‚¨‹CŒy‚É‚¨–â‚¢�‡‚í‚¹‰º‚³‚¢ 
Žæˆµ“X ZELE. ‰¡•lƒVƒ‡�[ƒ‹�[ƒ€
�@TEL�F�i045�j241-0330

SHOP INFO

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

‘S�‘—¤‘——¿‹à•\


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

ChristianR said:


> what so good about that one?


Nismo GT engine - complete build last November. 
S-tune HA
LMGT4 limited 
etc


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Bajie - that's just a load of 'mojibake' mate


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

lol, sorry 

At least I learned a new word though. Thought you had gone all Austin Powers till I looked that up on Google.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

SKYLINE GT-R BNR34
No. Y34017 BNR34 
年式 平成14年式 2002 car
車体色 ブラック Black
グレード V-SpecII Nur 
走行距離 50,000km 
車検期間 平成19年3月 Shaken needed next March
（リサイクル料金
　　　預託済／別途） 
車両価格 637.1万円
　[668.9万円（税込）] Price inc Consumption Tax 6.689 million
（委託販売車両） 
備考 修復歴無し
新車保証書 
コメント NISMO R1エンジン Nismo R1 Engine
NISMO R-tuneエアクリダクト Nismo R-tune AirCleaner Duct
NISMO インレットパイプ Nismo Inlet Piping
NISMO NE-1マフラー Nismo NE-1 Exhaust
NISMO オイルセパレーター Nismo Oil Seperator
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NISMOエアロ Nismo Body kit
NISMO S-tuneサスペンション Nismo S-tune Suspension
NISMO サーキットリンクNismo Circuit Links
NISMO サスペンションリンク Nismo Suspension Links
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NISMO ラジエーター Nismo Radiator
NISMO インタークーラー Nismo Intercooler
NISMO オイルクーラー Nismo Oil Cooler
純正OPオイルクーラーダクト Optional Oil Cooler Ducting
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NISMO MFD2 MFD 2 upgrade
M-Spec用ステアリング M-spec Steering wheel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AP 6Potブレーキ AP 6-pot brake kit
BBS RGR 18AW 18inch Alloys - BBS RGR
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
お気軽にお問い合わせ下さい 
取扱店 ZELE. 横浜ショールーム
　TEL：（045）241-0330

SHOP INFO

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

全国陸送料金表


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Wow!

How easy/hard is the shaken testing for a modified car though.
And how long does shaken last, I think its three years but not too sure.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Shaken is every two years (it's 3 yrs when a car is brand new).
Shouldn't be a problem if Nismo did all the previous work.
All the tuners have had to become very shaken friendly recently. My shaken used to be 1 piece of paper and now it's like a book because every mod has to be detailed.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I mailed the spec of the black Nismo R1 to you the other day Bean, not sure if you got it? 

Ian - Use babelfish mate 

Silver LM is stunning, any ideal how much power/torque it will make?

I've been told to keep an eye out for one with the OS Giken 3 litre conversion, but I suspect these are rare.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sorry Nick,
been out of the office for a bit so haven't seen your mail.

I've never seen a car with an OSG RB30 for sale in the normal channels.
I did hear of a couple by word of mouth - but that's about 1 car every 18 months....


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*r1*

same specs i have but mine is a 99 r1 rtune ,only diverence my car got the red engine ,basicly its a over specd car that runs 500hp , easy ,


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*mine*

mine is a factory r1 bought trew nismo factory,2 years ago ,


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

No problem Bean. Not looking for one specifically, just wondered how many were here in Japan and as suspected very rare...

This one is stunning too:

http://www.carsfactory.co.jp/stock/comp020.html

Where is the Nismo Car Factory Zele? Is this in Tokyo? I only know of Zele in Yokohama...


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

greek r34 said:


> same specs i have but mine is a 99 r1 rtune ,only diverence my car got the red engine ,basicly its a over specd car that runs 500hp , easy ,


So the R Tune makes 500BHP? That's a nice number


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Simple question which i believe i know the answer to already but just backing that up. The S-Tune S1, R-Tune R1 & F-Sport GT packages can all be ordered up for fitment on a BNR32 GT-R ofcourse?

Secondly, i'm surprised the GT package doesn't come with turbochargers like the R1 package, or they do but its just not in the pick? and surprised again at the fact that they don't have a Z-Tune package. But then again, maybe they don't want the Z-Tune to be so common and easily duplicated.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Secondly, i'm surprised the GT package doesn't come with turbochargers like the R1 package, or they do but its just not in the pick?


I translated the page to some degree and got info i wanted on the packages. I don't see turbochargers offered with the GT package but i see them offered with the S1 package. Also with the S1 package, there's a simple parts conversion kit & full converstion kit available. Not bad i say Nismo.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Pimpin'.

R34 V-Spec II Nur
50,000km
R1 Engine with R-tune turbos
Nismo NE-1 Weldina Exhaust
S-tune Suspension
AP 6-pot callipers, ~355mm grooved discs
BBS RGR 18in wheels
MFD2
£29,000-30,000


http://www.zele-international.com/stocklist/gtr/gtr017.html


The F-Sport GT looks to be a 2.8 but I don't think it packs much power. I read mid-300s somewhere.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Found this:

http://www.nismo.co.jp/shop/shop/omori/engine/r1/index.html

http://www.nismo.co.jp/shop/shop/omori/omori_menu/fsportgt/index.html

If the graphs are to the same scale, the F-Sport GT is a killer.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Those Nismo Grate engines looked nice when we went to Omori factory, 55-60kg/m of torque sounds nice.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Toby Broom said:


> Those Nismo Grate engines looked nice when we went to Omori factory, 55-60kg/m of torque sounds nice.


No kidding. Examining the graph, that F-Sport GT is packing 50bhp more than the R-tune.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks that way. Impressive, S1 - 400PS, R1 - 450PS & GT 500PS. Isn't the Z-Tune around the 500PS marker as well? Would be interesting to see a F-Sport GT go against a Z-Tune on the drag strip & the circuit.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

They must be pritty close I'd say, just the turbos on the Z-tune are a special thing.

here's a pic I got when i Japan


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

RBnemesis13B said:


> Looks that way. Impressive, S1 - 400PS, R1 - 450PS & GT 500PS. Isn't the Z-Tune around the 500PS marker as well? Would be interesting to see a F-Sport GT go against a Z-Tune on the drag strip & the circuit.


I wonder about the Z-tune being only 500bhp as stated. It's running 1.5 bar on turbos that are, if anything, bigger than HKS GT2530s, and it's a 2.8. If you fitted 2530s to a 2.8 and ran 1.5 bar, even with a catalyst, what power would you get?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Yea, everyone is claiming more than 500. Cause to do a 0-400m run in 10.06 seconds is impressive. I really believe its outputing more than claimed as usual. Just think about it, it Nissan, same people who BS'ed us about the R34 putting out 280PS lol, riiiiiiiiiiiiight. But i would love to see a shootout with all of these cars, S-Tune, R-Tune, F-Sport & Z-Tune, not ro mention some tuner cars.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Great links there. thanks guys.
30k ... cheap. What would that be landed though.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Bajie said:


> Great links there. thanks guys.
> 30k ... cheap. What would that be landed though.


At least £40k I'm guessing. I think if you import through Ireland you pay 30-33% import tax and can then register in the UK for free. Directly importing to the UK, you may not even get an R-tune engine through the tests.


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm sure that Zele could sort everythign out for you, in addition an R-Tune is more like a car built by Nismo vs a tuner car so you could argue it's not tuned, it come from the factory like that?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

that black r1 engines v-spec looks very tasty indeed, looking to purchase it bajie?


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

I was wondering at how much boost do those engines produce the claimed outputs. Anyone?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Haribo said:


> that black r1 engines v-spec looks very tasty indeed, looking to purchase it bajie?


Not sure what I would do for another car when I get rid of the R32.
If I go for another Skyline, it will be an R34 and I want one with that engine 

Biggest problem I have with performance cars now is having nowhere to go for them to perform


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

I think the the S-tune runs 1bar and the R-Tune 1.2

DCD said they don't have a boost controller though.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh ok. Cool cool. So the GT one runs maybe the same 1.2 or maybe 1.3
The Z-Tune runs 1.4bar.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

are there any f sport gt nismos in the u.k?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

if any ones got one I'll buy it if the price is right


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Toby Broom said:


> I think the the S-tune runs 1bar and the R-Tune 1.2
> 
> DCD said they don't have a boost controller though.


no boost controller on r-1 & run more than 500 bhp on 1.2 br


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

ludders' white 34 is a a vspec II nur R1 so they definitely exist.. I think the spec would depend on what the owner chose at the time.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*R1*

The standaard rtune r1 on 1.2 bar 
Gave 530 hp i remeber This verry Well 
In The days i had a standaard nismo set up


----------



## Axu (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
If you search a r-tune skyline r34 gtr.
Wrote TJ imports from germany, he get one in bayside blue with komplete z-tune body.
The Price for this 630hp Monster is around 55.000euro.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Bajie said:


> Zele
> 
> Its on the Zele site.
> Go to stock list and its the 9th car down, Black V-Spec II Nur


Does anyone have any further information on this car?


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

no idea on the black one (unable to view pics)

but the First R1 nur in Britain got its first outing today for 2016 

So filthy and dirty having been locked up since September


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

Took it to the washers and well happy with it


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

nismo badges paint wearing off on engine but still looks okayish 
Number 575 R1 omori factory ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Saj, there's a meet in Leicester next weekend if your able to come?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

love your car skyjuice, what suspension are you running on the car?


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Saj, there's a meet in Leicester next weekend if your able to come?


pm me your number Emil i've lost it 



bhp said:


> love your car skyjuice, what suspension are you running on the car?


Ohlins Gold bro


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*R1*

Skyjuice,

Love the z-tune front wings. Really set the front of the car off.


----------



## ge034 (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice car


----------

